# Losing another baby



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, here I am again. Our son died of trisomy 13 on Oct 15 (full term). Got pg again very soon after (big mistake) and doctor just told us at our appt this a.m. that it looks like this baby died a week or two ago. I would have been eight weeks. I am numb. It's already been three hours, and I haven't cried yet. I am angry. Really angry. Why don't I deserve a healthy baby? I'd be happy with one -just one would be o.k. I am almost not surprised. I feel like dh and I are just getting f*cked again, that's how I feel. I have never experienced this much bitterness. I feel like it's destroying my spirit. And I haven't even begun to bleed or cramp, so I still have that to look forward to. I realize that this is a very negative post, but I don't really have any hope left right now. Two losses in 4 months= too much.


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

thats what we are here for. let it out.

Love
~S


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am so so sorry.









We are here for you.







s


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

so sorry...


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

Oh no, that is terrible. I am so sorry. I know how that feels to not be able to cry and get it out. It is an awful way to feel. I am sending you love Mama. Try not to think about anything if you can.

ND


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm very sorry, Bethany.














s Be gentle to yourself. We're here for you when you need to talk, yell, scream, whatever...







s


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

bethany, i am so sorry. i don't understand it! it isn't fair, and i am so sorry to hear this sad news. we are all here for you. love, coralsmom


----------



## goodcents (Dec 19, 2002)

i am so sorry sweetheart.

i think it is okay to feel angry, pissed & bitter. i think it would be hard not to feel those emotions.








for you, your husband and your children


----------



## Boxerlove1 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bethany, I am so friggin' sorry.. I know it is so hard to not feel angry and bitter, or even strangely numb when crap like this happens for seemingly no reason. We are all taught from an early age that if we try hard enough good things happen to us, and sadly as we all know, this is not necessarily the case..

I don't think there is anything I can say to make this any easier. I know you know that greif is a process and it takes as long as it takes. Be kind to yourself and please allow yourself as much time as you need to perservere...








to you and DH...


----------



## RivieraMom (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh Brooke,

I am so sorry.







It's not fair.







You are right, it's too much, more than any of us should have to bear. We're here for you and with you.

big







s to you and your DH and a







for your angel with Quinn.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so sorry. It breaks my heart to read your post. You so deserve a little one to love and keep. Take care of yourself mama and do not loose hope although I know how hard it is not to.


----------



## mommyofannaisaac (Jun 6, 2006)

I just lost my precious son Isaac on May 18th. He lived 5 hrs, but his death could have been prevented. My doctor goofed. The only way I am making it through this time is with God. I know you may feel angry at God right now and you probably don't want to hear that God has a reson for everything. I don't know his reason for taking my baby, but i know there is one. i've tried to think of everythink i can come up with but i still don't know. What if Isaac had lived and he was kidnapped one day and torchered. Although I can't hold my baby I know that he is safe in the arms of Jesus. He isn't suffering. Bitterness and angry will only make things worse. It will ruin you if you let it. Trust God. If you want to read my story it is on here under "my son shouldn't have died."


----------



## NWmt_mama (Jul 22, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss, mommyofanna, isaac


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

That is awful, you DO deserve a healthy baby in your arms, and this is so unfair.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. Expereriencing a pregnancy loss has been the ABSOLUTE worst experience of my life. Wishing strength to all of us who had had to travel this excruciating path.


----------



## mrsuribe (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please take care.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

I am very sorry for the loss of both of your children.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss mama..I know you must be devastated..


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I have been thinking about you!







Please know that I hold you close to my heart.

~Jackie


----------

